
The psychological impact of an $11 Facebook subscription - everdev
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/15/would-it-make-us-love-or-hate-ads/
======
Mononokay
> Spotify only lets paid users play any song they want on-demand, while ad-
> supported users are stuck on shuffle.

False, paying upgrades sound quality. 192kbps vs 320kbps is a noticable
difference.

